# BNR M32 Q2-Short Shifter



## idtuner (Jun 2, 2018)

also interested in your feedback on this - I just looked it up and it looks like a nice mod.


----------



## Publicstrider (Feb 15, 2018)

I saw this a while back and I also have a Bnr m32 Short shifter it took me forever to find a way to install it I haven’t got it installed but I found a video that is pretty much the same as we would install it on our Chevy Cruzes! Hope this helps out I will be doing it sometime in the future!


----------



## Publicstrider (Feb 15, 2018)

Update: I can’t find the video for some reason now there’s a video I saw that explained how to install it once I find it! I will post the link sorry for the confusion and wait it is in my history in YouTube will link when I find it again.


----------



## Publicstrider (Feb 15, 2018)

Found it! https://youtu.be/6-dZltiLVGM


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you for the video! Im in the same boat haven't installed mine yet either!.. With the warranty and knowing some drilling needs to be done that reversing back to stock will be an issue... For sure a future project or a better idea of a work around that can be done!. I guess everyone is thinking the same thing since i have not yet found anyone with a short shifter in our cars.


----------

